# Squatters Log Stardate 95283.64



## AlwaysLost (Sep 6, 2017)

Its a cold day in Hell today. In the haste of my departure, I forgot my postal windbreaker and the quilt my mother made for me.

So, I donned my battlejacket and headed outside. I almost got run over in Portland and then again I almost knocked off the bridge onto the highway.

Its funny what a couple miles does to you. Its clear that punks are not welcome here. Maybe they thought I was disrespecting the cammies. I'll be going full redneck in the future.

I also found the perfect place to squat next. Unlocked with a hidden entrance. It might be a perfect place for STP headquarters as long as everyone didn't mind dressing redneck and keeping a low profile.

Its a quiet neighborhood, eerily silent after about 8pm. I suspect the potential spot might alteady be inhabited as i found a desperately needed blanket and a well traveled shortcut near the structure. The blanket smelled surprisingly clean.

If it is being sqautted they are doing it right or they are living in the basement. No trace of human occupancy.

I'll start watching it at night from my front patio. Its too perfect for it not to be occupied but we might get lucky. Would be a great artist squat.

The townies...ive decided, are not worth associating with. They are stuck in the 1990s in both fashion and attitude. Rednecks working themselves to death to pay for beer and twack. They are very wary of diversity. Trump Loyalists.

Still a good day. But I'm getting too isolated. May be a good time to go on another trip until the food stamps replenish.

Resources are scarce here but I'm still enjoying life.


----------



## Odin (Sep 6, 2017)

Watch out for Gorn, Tweekers, and Orion Slave girls Capt!


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 6, 2017)

Odin said:


> Watch out or Gorn, Tweekers, and Orion Slave girls Capt!



There were a couple born workmen going in and out would only be good at night.


----------

